# Importing .pst data file - Not compatible with this version of Personal Folders...



## jaynicholls (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am being driven completely mad. Long story short: my hard drive became infected very badly, but I managed to save the data including .pst files for three users on another drive.

I've now formatted the drive and reinstalled everything on an XP platform and MS Office 2003 (before it was Win 2000, but still running Office 2003). The trouble is it won't let me Import my old .pst file, even though it should be a straight import from Outlook 2003 to Outlook 2003. I get the error message:

_(Path)_\Outlook.pst is not compatible with this version of the Personal Folders information service. Contact your administrator"

I've looked on other Forums and this seems to be a problem when importing a 2003 pst file into 2002 or earlier but not into 2003. I've tried the solution suggested (create a new 1997-2002 pst file and import to that) but it doesn't work - I get the same error message.

Any ideas? - I'd be eternally grateful as would hate to lose a year's worth of e-mails.

Many thanks

Jay.


----------

